# plants and sand



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

will the plants grow in sand


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes, if you fertalize


----------



## RedBelliedMonster (Apr 16, 2005)

^^^^^^


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Are you layering the sand over something. Heavy root feeders will need to be supplemented. Heres a really good article by buck on how he uses sand on top of flourite. http://www.plantedtank.net/sandsubstrate.html


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I AM GOING TO GO WITH USING THE FLOURITE, SO THAT ANSWERS MY QUESTION RIGH THERE, SINCE I READ THAT ARTICLE THANKS FOR THE DIRECTION


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

nswhite said:


> I AM GOING TO GO WITH USING THE FLOURITE, SO THAT ANSWERS MY QUESTION RIGH THERE, SINCE I READ THAT ARTICLE THANKS FOR THE DIRECTION
> [snapback]993194[/snapback]​


If I had to do it all over again I would use eco-complete instead. Only because the flourite was such a pain in the ass to rinse. It literally took a work day to clean 50 lbs of the crap. The eco-complete is black also. I think plants really stand out against the black.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i agree....black substrate3 always look sweet with live plants...gl


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

But most importantly, the eco-complete is NO RINSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

